# Lets See Your Roh Wheels !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's mine !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbear2592 (Nov 4, 2006)

That looks awesome!:cool


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

Where did you get those wheels?
They look great!!!
Also how much did they run?


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

mattmc1228 said:


> Where did you get those wheels?
> They look great!!!
> Also how much did they run?


I got the wheels from Group A .. They were 205 each. They are 19x8's with a black ice finish. I run 245/35/19 BFG G-force tires. Thanks for the comment...


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

Any fitment problem? Can I run 18's? and keep the same tires? i only drive my car 7 to 8 months out of the year


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

mattmc1228 said:


> Any fitment problem? Can I run 18's? and keep the same tires? i only drive my car 7 to 8 months out of the year


 No fitment problems at all, just bolt them on and go.If your wheels are 18's now then yes. They make them in 18x8 with a 40mm offset.


----------



## Octomonkey (Jan 10, 2006)

The more I look at these wheels, the more I am liking them. Good choice, man.


----------



## Nizidramanii'yt (Feb 3, 2007)

Where did you find such perfect grass? I love the grass.


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

what tires do you have? they drag radials??


----------



## darksilva (Mar 27, 2007)

Wheels look good!


----------



## vfrinterceptor (Jun 23, 2007)

car look sick :cool


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

GOGOGTO said:


> I got the wheels from Group A .. They were 205 each. They are 19x8's with a black ice finish. I run 245/35/19 BFG G-force tires. Thanks for the comment...


How's the ride incomparison to your original set-up (17s or 18s?)? Also, did you notice if the car became somewhat more reluctant to stop or if the acceleration has been blunted any after the swap?


----------



## 06-GOAT (Jun 20, 2007)

*19X9 Front 19x10 Rear*

Just got ROH Drift-R 19X9 Front 19x10 Rear from AmericanMuscleCarWheels.com. Fits great! 265-30-19 front 275-30-19 rear


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

06-GOAT said:


> Just got ROH Drift-R 19X9 Front 19x10 Rear from AmericanMuscleCarWheels.com. Fits great! 265-30-19 front 275-30-19 rear


You mean you didn't have to roll or grind your fenders at all for the rear 19x10s? What's the offset on fronts and rears? 

How's the new ride, acceleration and braking in comparison to your stock set-up?

Post more pics please.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Specs in sig!*


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

Drift R's, 18x8-18x10, 245/40 and 285/35 Toyo T1R tires, quarter panel lips cut and smoothed at bodyshop


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

All beautiful rides!! Makes me want to spend my families' Christmas money!!

"Kids, this year your gonna have to be thankful for what you've already got."



"Don't look outside."


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> All beautiful rides!! Makes me want to spend my families' Christmas money!!
> 
> "Kids, this year your gonna have to be thankful for what you've already got."
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

holy crap, thats the best looking PBM goat iv seen in a while!!


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

that is fine it is hard to fine nice wheels for gto the lug pattern is differtent i guess


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

psycho1000r said:


> holy crap, thats the best looking PBM goat iv seen in a while!!


Thanks! :cheers


----------

